# Re-conditioning



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

It really doesn't take that long. My mare was slightly injured, then bred, so off for a long year and a half, and came back in no time! I thought it would take longer, but she was SO strong that I did 2 LD's in a weekend for her first ride back. 

She was 1/2 Arab, 1/2 Paint, and looked more like the Paint...fairly heavy muscles. In fact, one time I came in 8th at a ride because a group let me go ahead while their horses drank at a creek......one of told me he let me go because he thought they could beat me on the pulse down, since they were on purebreds! Nope.


----------

